# Some of my Latest.....



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

^I just welded on this one...Idea and support fabbing done by StriperSteve

FOR THE FRESHWATER GUYS!!!Tackle box and rod-rack










FULL-SIZE BULL BAR 6-POLE









NISSAN FRONTIER 120 QT.









NISSAN X-TERRA 100QT.









CHEVY 1500 120 QT.


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

sweet.....


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

those def have some style to them. me like


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks guys!!! It is greatly appreciated!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Dam....*

I got to get up to see ya.


----------



## Reeltime (May 12, 2007)

looking for a nice rack to put on my 95 pathfinder how much do u charge or should i just give ya a call.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Reeltime said:


> looking for a nice rack to put on my 95 pathfinder how much do u charge or should i just give ya a call.



Hey ReelTime!

You should probably call....living in Raleigh and me in South Jersey...it's doable but tuff...I am coming down the 2nd weekend in June for the cobes......could meet-up for a delivery but installation would have to be done by you and a Carolina fabricator......

Thanks!
Michael
(856)297-3056 evenings or weekends


----------

